# LA Times Claims CAHSR Changed Bidding Rules



## leemell (Apr 19, 2013)

The LA Times in this article by the HSR Times hitman Ralph Vatarbedian that the Project changed the bidding rules mid-bid evaluation to apparently save money.


----------

